# Winter's Siggy Shop [OPEN]



## Dapy

Can you make one with Balou, my horse ?


----------



## Feathers

*Text:* I just want it to say "Feathers" 
*Pictures: *






























Forgive me, I'm not sure what you mean by links???  


*Colors:* Light Blue and Light Green

I'm not picky in any way. 

*Other:* 8)


----------



## Dapy

Text: To there and further
Pictures: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-BONMVE3B.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-RCEIMPI4.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-DR4AMQGH.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-O6BLBK4O.jpg
Colors: light blue, lime green. white
Other: ?


----------



## Winter Filly

Feathers said:


> Forgive me, I'm not sure what you mean by links???


Its okay, I mean like just a clickable link and not the actual picture. 

So give me this http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Cilantro/Fun/untitled117.jpg

instead of this









It just makes it so the page doesn't take so long to load. If everyone post their pictures with and img link the page will be full of pictures and take a lot longer to load.


----------



## BluMagic

This computer doesn't have my photos on it so hopefully I will post some if I can.


----------



## Winter Filly

Feathers said:


> *Text:* I just want it to say "Feathers"
> *Pictures: *
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m235/silverfoxhl/sunny.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m235/silverfoxhl/glendarose.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m235/silverfoxhl/head.jpg
> 
> Forgive me, I'm not sure what you mean by links???
> *Colors:* Light Blue and Light Green
> I'm not picky in any way.
> *Other:* 8)


Here you go. I made two. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Feathersbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Feathersbanner2.png


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow awesome job!!!


----------



## Winter Filly

Dapy said:


> Text: To there and further
> Pictures: http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-BONMVE3B.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-RCEIMPI4.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-DR4AMQGH.jpg http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-O6BLBK4O.jpg
> Colors: light blue, lime green. white
> Other: ?


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dapybanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dapybanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

PoptartShop said:


> Wow awesome job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dapy

I just love the second one !!


----------



## Winter Filly

Dapy said:


> I just love the second one !!


I do too. I was pleased with how that one came out.


----------



## Feathers

ooo! I love both!! Thanks a BUNCH!! You're very good at what you do! Very nice!!!


----------



## RememberTheName

If you're still doing them... 

Text: This is forever...

Pictures: http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...oney/?action=view&current=Stoneygetsakiss.jpg
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...ends/Stoney/?action=view&current=100_1322.jpg
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...ends/Stoney/?action=view&current=100_1383.jpg (just me and the gray in that one)
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1320.jpg

Colors: black and hunter green

Other: 8) and thanks!


----------



## RememberTheName

If you haven't worked on mine at all yet, I'd like to change what I want it to say. Can you make it say "If nothing lasts forever, will you be my nothing?"


----------



## Winter Filly

RememberTheName said:


> If you're still doing them...
> 
> Text: This is forever...
> 
> Pictures: http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...oney/?action=view&current=Stoneygetsakiss.jpg
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...ends/Stoney/?action=view&current=100_1322.jpg
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k...ends/Stoney/?action=view&current=100_1383.jpg (just me and the gray in that one)
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1320.jpg
> 
> Colors: black and hunter green
> 
> Other: 8) and thanks!


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner2.png


----------



## mudypony

Text: Brickens
Pictures: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9748.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9489.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9051.jpg
Colors: baby blue and brown
Other: Thanks!!


----------



## Winter Filly

mudypony said:


> Text: Brickens
> Pictures: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9748.jpg
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9489.jpg
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9051.jpg
> Colors: baby blue and brown
> Other: Thanks!!


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/mudyponybanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/mudyponybanner2.png


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Text: Toppurinn á tilverunni (or if you can do "special letters"; þið eruð toppurinn á tilverunni ) 
Pictures:
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir154.jpg
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir078.jpg
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/folaldafer032.jpg
Colors: Purple, light blue
Other: 8) 
man, you´re good ! i love all the banners you´ve made


----------



## mudypony

I love them!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## ImperiousImpression

Text: Nero's Imperious

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_13_0042_042.jpg
Feel FREE to cut me out of the picture :lol: 

Or maybe this?
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_3_0009_009-1.jpg


----------



## kickshaw

Text: Unforgettable Secret
Pictures: http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo/untitled-1.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo/S5001747.jpg

Colors: browns, light blues, golds
Other: 8) 

thanks


----------



## Salty_alydaR

if you are still making banners..

Text: Charmer
Pictures:
















Colors: purple, green..or whatever you think would look best.. i'm not picky 
Other: 8) 

sorry..i dont know how to put the pics in links


----------



## Winter Filly

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Text: Toppurinn á tilverunni (or if you can do "special letters"; þið eruð toppurinn á tilverunni )
> Pictures:
> http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir154.jpg
> http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir078.jpg
> http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/folaldafer032.jpg
> Colors: Purple, light blue
> Other: 8)
> man, you´re good ! i love all the banners you´ve made


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Sissimuticehestarbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Sissimuticehestarbanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

ImperiousImpression said:


> Text: Nero's Imperious
> 
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_13_0042_042.jpg
> Feel FREE to cut me out of the picture :lol:
> 
> Or maybe this?
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_3_0009_009-1.jpg


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Imperiousimpressionbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Imperiousimpressionbanner2.png


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thank you ! i love them both


----------



## Winter Filly

kickshaw said:


> Text: Unforgettable Secret
> Pictures: http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo.jpg
> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo/untitled-1.jpg
> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/kickshaw44/boo/S5001747.jpg
> 
> Colors: browns, light blues, golds
> Other: 8)
> 
> thanks


Here you go. If you don't like them let me know and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Kickshawbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Kickshawbanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Kickshawbanner3.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Salty_alydaR said:


> if you are still making banners..
> 
> Text: Charmer
> Pictures: http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/3419_charmer_n_kat_1.jpg
> http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/3419_charmer_n_me_1.jpg
> Colors: purple, green..or whatever you think would look best.. i'm not picky
> Other: 8)
> 
> sorry..i dont know how to put the pics in links


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Charmerbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Charmerbanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

All request are finished. 

In case anyone is wondering, yes I'm still open and will be until I ask that the title be edited to closed so feel free to request.

And for those of you who don't know how to post a picture link here's how. When you post an image its has this code


Code:


[img]url[/img]

 To post the picture link you leave the url and take off the







.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

text-pallys 4 lyfe
pics-http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Palomino_Horse.jpg
color black and red
other 8)


----------



## amightytarzan5

Text: Spiderman

Pics:
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/IMG_1933.jpg

Colors: ice blue (bright, light blue) and navy blue

Other: 8)


----------



## Winter Filly

Gingerrrrr said:


> text-pallys 4 lyfe
> pics-http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Palomino_Horse.jpg
> color black and red
> other 8)


Here you go. If you don't like them let me know and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Gingerbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Gingerbanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Gingerbanner3.png


----------



## Gingerrrrr

thanks so much! they look great!!


----------



## Winter Filly

amightytarzan5 said:


> Text: Spiderman
> 
> Pics:
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/IMG_1933.jpg
> 
> Colors: ice blue (bright, light blue) and navy blue
> 
> Other: 8)


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Spidermanbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Spidermanbanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Gingerrrrr said:


> thanks so much! they look great!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Dapy

A friend of mine wants one too but she's not on horseforum  can you make one for her ?

Text : Too bad that nothing last forever or something nice when you need to sell you're horse
Pic : http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-I8H6KEBU.jpg
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-LKQFVHLP.jpg
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-V84C3T7O.jpg
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-QE7KPHST.jpg
Color : white, brown
Other 8) 

Please could you only use the fjordian horse and the shetlander because those are from her, she needs to sell them and really feels bad, and could you make it a bit larger so I can print it and give it to her as a reminder ? Sorry if you can't


----------



## kickshaw

> Here you go. If you don't like them let me know and I will try again.


winterfilly, they are perfect!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Winter Filly

Dapy said:


> A friend of mine wants one too but she's not on horseforum  can you make one for her ?
> 
> Text : Too bad that nothing last forever or something nice when you need to sell you're horse
> Pic : http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-I8H6KEBU.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-LKQFVHLP.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-V84C3T7O.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-QE7KPHST.jpg
> Color : white, brown
> Other 8)
> 
> Please could you only use the fjordian horse and the shetlander because those are from her, she needs to sell them and really feels bad, and could you make it a bit larger so I can print it and give it to her as a reminder ? Sorry if you can't


Of course I can. How big do you want it? I could do 600x200 which is the size of my examples in my first post. Or would you like it bigger? Maybe around 800x250?

Here is an 800x250 that I made for another forum.


----------



## RememberTheName

Oh wow. O.O 

Thank you so much. I love them!

If you're still taking requests I might just have to get you to do some other horses for me. >.> <.< Pretty please?


----------



## Winter Filly

kickshaw said:


> Here you go. If you don't like them let me know and I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> winterfilly, they are perfect!!! Thank you so much!
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## Winter Filly

RememberTheName said:


> Oh wow. O.O
> 
> Thank you so much. I love them!
> 
> If you're still taking requests I might just have to get you to do some other horses for me. >.> <.< Pretty please?


You're welcome and of course I will make some more for you. You can request as much as you like.
I'm still taking request. I'll let everyone know when I'm not but I plan to be open for quiet a while.


----------



## Dapy

Winter Filly said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine wants one too but she's not on horseforum  can you make one for her ?
> 
> Text : Too bad that nothing last forever or something nice when you need to sell you're horse
> Pic : http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-I8H6KEBU.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-LKQFVHLP.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-V84C3T7O.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-QE7KPHST.jpg
> Color : white, brown
> Other 8)
> 
> Please could you only use the fjordian horse and the shetlander because those are from her, she needs to sell them and really feels bad, and could you make it a bit larger so I can print it and give it to her as a reminder ? Sorry if you can't
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can. How big do you want it? I could do 600x200 which is the size of my examples in my first post. Or would you like it bigger? Maybe around 800x250?
> 
> Here is an 800x250 that I made for another forum.
Click to expand...

800x250 would be great thank you very much


----------



## Dapy

but thanks :d


----------



## RememberTheName

Okey, so you said you're still taking requests. Sooooo....

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken2.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken3.jpg

Quote: Doe eyed angel.


----------



## amightytarzan5

Omigosh! I love them! I'm having a hard time choosing...


----------



## melinda27858

I have siggy envy!!!! I would love to have one of my boy...thank you so much!

Text: Fella
Photos:

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008059resize-1.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/FellaJan3008050.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008041.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/1Fella3.jpg

Colors: Light blue, black, white


I am REALLY looking forward to seeing what you do! All of the signatures you have completed so far are fantastic!


----------



## Winter Filly

Dapy said:


> A friend of mine wants one too but she's not on horseforum  can you make one for her ?
> 
> Text : Too bad that nothing last forever or something nice when you need to sell you're horse
> Pic : http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-I8H6KEBU.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-LKQFVHLP.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-V84C3T7O.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-QE7KPHST.jpg
> Color : white, brown
> Other 8)
> 
> Please could you only use the fjordian horse and the shetlander because those are from her, she needs to sell them and really feels bad, and could you make it a bit larger so I can print it and give it to her as a reminder ? Sorry if you can't


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dapyfriendbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dapyfriendbanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dapyfriendbanner3.png


----------



## Dapy

I really, really love the first one !! Thanks very much !!!!!!!


----------



## Winter Filly

RememberTheName said:


> Okey, so you said you're still taking requests. Sooooo....
> 
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken.jpg
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken2.jpg
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Mufasa/shrunken3.jpg
> 
> Quote: Doe eyed angel.


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again. I wasn't sure if you wanted the same colors as before or no colors so I made one of each.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner3.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner4.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Dapy said:


> I really, really love the first one !! Thanks very much !!!!!!!


You're welcome. I love the first one too.


----------



## Winter Filly

Well, melinda27858, I've finished the first banner and I love how it came out. Unfortuantely my computer is giving me problems and I can't save it so I'm going to have to do it again. I'm not sure how long it will take me to fix the problem. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## melinda27858

NO PROBLEM! I am practicing patience, although I can't wait to see it. You have done an absolutely beautiful job with everyone else's! I know mine will be great!


----------



## Winter Filly

Fixed it. I just have to remake it now. All I had to do was close it and reopen it. Well that sucks. All I did was install more fonts and it had a fit.


----------



## Winter Filly

melinda27858 said:


> NO PROBLEM! I am practicing patience, although I can't wait to see it. You have done an absolutely beautiful job with everyone else's! I know mine will be great!


Thank you! It shouldn't take too long. I already know how I did it before so it should be quicker than normal.


----------



## Winter Filly

melinda27858 said:


> I have siggy envy!!!! I would love to have one of my boy...thank you so much!
> 
> Text: Fella
> Photos:
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008059resize-1.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/FellaJan3008050.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008041.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/1Fella3.jpg
> 
> Colors: Light blue, black, white
> 
> 
> I am REALLY looking forward to seeing what you do! All of the signatures you have completed so far are fantastic!


Here you go. I hope you like them. Fella is gorgeous!  
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner3.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Winter Filly said:


> melinda27858 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have siggy envy!!!! I would love to have one of my boy...thank you so much!
> 
> Text: Fella
> Photos:
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008059resize-1.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/FellaJan3008050.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/May262008041.jpg
> 
> http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa171/melinda27858/1Fella3.jpg
> 
> Colors: Light blue, black, white
> 
> 
> I am REALLY looking forward to seeing what you do! All of the signatures you have completed so far are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. I hope you like them. Fella is gorgeous!
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner3.png
Click to expand...

Here is another one. I attempted something new. I've never done it before so this is my very first one.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Fellabanner4.png


----------



## melinda27858

Thank you so much!!! I think they are all great! My only problem now is choosing which one!

And I will pass on the compliment to Fella...he is a handsome boy! Thank you!


----------



## ImperiousImpression

Winter Filly said:


> ImperiousImpression said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text: Nero's Imperious
> 
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_13_0042_042.jpg
> Feel FREE to cut me out of the picture :lol:
> 
> Or maybe this?
> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/100_3_0009_009-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Imperiousimpressionbanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Imperiousimpressionbanner2.png
Click to expand...


PERFECTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!
*gives 100 fake dollars*


----------



## RememberTheName

Winter Filly said:


> Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again. I wasn't sure if you wanted the same colors as before or no colors so I made one of each.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner3.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner4.png


Ooooh. Thank you! =D They're beautiful.


----------



## RememberTheName

Okay, okay. I should really stop requesting... buuuuut. I'm so totally in love with your banners. =D

Feel free to stop granting my requests any time, though. 

Text: It's just you and me, and all those broken dreams... 
(or, if that's too long -- though if at all possible I'd reaaaaaaally like it to say that)
True love never dies (Always and Forever)
Colors: black and hunter green
Images:
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1324.jpg
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1710.jpg

Other: THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow, STUNNING banners!! I would love you to make one for me if you have time? (Or multiple banners, if you have time!!) 
I would love it if I could also have a "large" version for myself, if at all possible?

Text: "Maia" and/or "Angel of Mine"
Pictures: 
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29110.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/1.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29029small.jpg
Colors: Reds or blues, or whatever you feel would fit best.
Other: 8) (I think this is the right one?)


----------



## Winter Filly

RememberTheName said:


> Okay, okay. I should really stop requesting... buuuuut. I'm so totally in love with your banners. =D
> 
> Feel free to stop granting my requests any time, though.
> 
> Text: It's just you and me, and all those broken dreams...
> (or, if that's too long -- though if at all possible I'd reaaaaaaally like it to say that)
> True love never dies (Always and Forever)
> Colors: black and hunter green
> Images:
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1324.jpg
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/wildmustangshadowfax/My Horse Friends/Stoney/100_1710.jpg
> 
> Other: THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Here you go. Feel free to request as much as you like. 
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner5.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner6.png


----------



## Winter Filly

JustDressageIt said:


> Wow, STUNNING banners!! I would love you to make one for me if you have time? (Or multiple banners, if you have time!!)
> I would love it if I could also have a "large" version for myself, if at all possible?
> 
> Text: "Maia" and/or "Angel of Mine"
> Pictures:
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29110.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29029small.jpg
> Colors: Reds or blues, or whatever you feel would fit best.
> Other: 8) (I think this is the right one?)


Here you go. I had a lot of time on my hands so I made a few. I wasn't sure how large of a large you wanted so I did two different large sizes.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner3.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner4.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner7.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner5.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner6.png


----------



## RememberTheName

Winter Filly said:


> Here you go. Feel free to request as much as you like.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner5.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Rememberthenamebanner6.png


O.O I loveeeeeeeeeeee them. Thank you so, soooooooooo much. =DDDDD


----------



## Moxie

I dont have a horse of my own, can I still request a sig with pics I borrow from the internet til I have my own?


----------



## Winter Filly

Moxie said:


> I dont have a horse of my own, can I still request a sig with pics I borrow from the internet til I have my own?


Of course! The pictures don't have to be of your own horse. Any pictures work. Even other pets you may have or people, anything.


----------



## amightytarzan5

Hey again! I love your big banners. I want a big one for my horse.

Text: You give me love, You give me light

Pics:
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/IMG_1784.jpg

Colors: lime green, light-ish pink, and white (it's to match my room! LOL!)

Other: 8) I like the really big ones!


----------



## Moxie

Awesome!!!!!!!

Alright, I am just borrowing this from the internet, so let me know if these links don't show up. Actually I would give you some creative leeway here, as I don't have pics of my own horse.. SOOO.. If you think you have some pics that might work better, by all means. If you have the time surprise me! :lol: 

I'm more of a draft lover, so draft horses would be preferred. 

Text: Go big, or go home

Pics:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1120/723989918_45bfa55991.jpg?v=0
http://image30.webshots.com/31/0/56/16/248405616OiqowB_fs.jpg
http://www.greenmountaindraft.org/DraftHorse.jpg
http://ondagoblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/rw-horse02.jpg

Colors: pastel pink, pastel blue, pastel purple

Other: 8) Thank you so much!! 

I will have to take some better pictures of my lesson horse for a possible 2nd sig. Thank you SOOOO much!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Winter Filly said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, STUNNING banners!! I would love you to make one for me if you have time? (Or multiple banners, if you have time!!)
> I would love it if I could also have a "large" version for myself, if at all possible?
> 
> Text: "Maia" and/or "Angel of Mine"
> Pictures:
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29110.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29029small.jpg
> Colors: Reds or blues, or whatever you feel would fit best.
> Other: 8) (I think this is the right one?)
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. I had a lot of time on my hands so I made a few. I wasn't sure how large of a large you wanted so I did two different large sizes.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner3.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner4.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner7.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner5.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner6.png
Click to expand...

Wow, wow wow wow wow!!
Thank you so much!! I love all of them!!  You are very very talented! What program do you use? How long hav eyou been at it?


----------



## Winter Filly

JustDressageIt said:


> Winter Filly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, STUNNING banners!! I would love you to make one for me if you have time? (Or multiple banners, if you have time!!)
> I would love it if I could also have a "large" version for myself, if at all possible?
> 
> Text: "Maia" and/or "Angel of Mine"
> Pictures:
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016-1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29110.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/1.jpg
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29029small.jpg
> Colors: Reds or blues, or whatever you feel would fit best.
> Other: 8) (I think this is the right one?)
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. I had a lot of time on my hands so I made a few. I wasn't sure how large of a large you wanted so I did two different large sizes.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner3.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner4.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner7.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner5.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner6.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, wow wow wow wow!!
> Thank you so much!! I love all of them!!  You are very very talented! What program do you use? How long hav eyou been at it?
Click to expand...

You're welcome, glad you like them. I use Adobe Photoshop 5.0 and I've only been doing it for about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Winter Filly

amightytarzan5 and Moxie, I'm going to a concert today and staying the night at a hotel up there so I won't be on today to make your banners but I'll do them when I get back on Saturday.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Oh, I would love for you to make me a small one so I can use 
it here as my siggy!

Text: "Chava"
Pictures:








Colors: Purple and Green
Other:


----------



## amightytarzan5

Okay, that's fine Winter Filly! I can't wait!


----------



## Moxie

That sounds good to me, have a great time!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Hi! Your banners are lovely!! I would LOVE a few of Jubilee, if you have time!

Here's the pics (you can use 1 or 2, whatever, how many you feel like):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage58.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage75.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage76.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage3-1.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage62.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage68.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage9-3.jpg

I would like it to say ... Jubilee Rose "To the Rhythm" and/or ... a friendship where words are not needed (or something pithy like that, lol). 

Colours: light blues, greens, soft pinks, yellows, whatever ... just not hot pink! hehe

Thank you!!


----------



## Winter Filly

amightytarzan5 said:


> Hey again! I love your big banners. I want a big one for my horse.
> 
> Text: You give me love, You give me light
> 
> Pics:
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/IMG_1784.jpg
> 
> Colors: lime green, light-ish pink, and white (it's to match my room! LOL!)
> 
> Other: 8) I like the really big ones!


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Spidermanbanner3.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Spidermanbanner4.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Spidermanbanner5.png


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover

:shock: You are *really* good!! If you have time I would love one!

*Text: *
Big text: _Dolly_Smaller: _My little spitfire._
*Pictures: *
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7752-1.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7760.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7764.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7765.jpg
*Colors:* Ice blue, and white
*Other:* 8)


----------



## Winter Filly

Moxie said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> Alright, I am just borrowing this from the internet, so let me know if these links don't show up. Actually I would give you some creative leeway here, as I don't have pics of my own horse.. SOOO.. If you think you have some pics that might work better, by all means. If you have the time surprise me! :lol:
> 
> I'm more of a draft lover, so draft horses would be preferred.
> 
> Text: Go big, or go home
> 
> Pics:
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1120/723989918_45bfa55991.jpg?v=0
> http://image30.webshots.com/31/0/56/16/248405616OiqowB_fs.jpg
> http://www.greenmountaindraft.org/DraftHorse.jpg
> http://ondagoblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/rw-horse02.jpg
> 
> Colors: pastel pink, pastel blue, pastel purple
> 
> Other: 8) Thank you so much!!
> 
> I will have to take some better pictures of my lesson horse for a possible 2nd sig. Thank you SOOOO much!!!!!!!!


Here you go. 
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Moxiebanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Moxiebanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Moxiebanner3.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Moxiebanner4.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Moxiebanner5.png


----------



## Moxie

OMG! I LOVE THEM ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are so awesome.......

.....I wish I was as talented as you!


----------



## Juno21

Text: I Love Juno

Pictures: http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka025.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka027.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka038.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka034.jpg

Colors: Light pink and Light purple
Other: 8)


----------



## Winter Filly

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Oh, I would love for you to make me a small one so I can use
> it here as my siggy!
> 
> Text: "Chava"
> Pictures:
> http://www.cliparthost.com/accounts/mercymoon/Animals/PlaydayChava_002.JPG
> Colors: Purple and Green
> Other:


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like it and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Chavabanner.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Jubilee Rose said:


> Hi! Your banners are lovely!! I would LOVE a few of Jubilee, if you have time!
> 
> Here's the pics (you can use 1 or 2, whatever, how many you feel like):
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage58.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage75.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage76.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage3-1.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage62.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage68.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage9-3.jpg
> 
> I would like it to say ... Jubilee Rose "To the Rhythm" and/or ... a friendship where words are not needed (or something pithy like that, lol).
> 
> Colours: light blues, greens, soft pinks, yellows, whatever ... just not hot pink! hehe
> 
> Thank you!!


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner3.png


----------



## Winter Filly

SpanishxXmustangXxLover said:


> :shock: You are *really* good!! If you have time I would love one!
> 
> *Text: *
> Big text: _Dolly_Smaller: _My little spitfire._
> *Pictures: *
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7752-1.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7760.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7764.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7765.jpg
> *Colors:* Ice blue, and white
> *Other:* 8)


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dollybanner-1.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dollybanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

Juno21 said:


> Text: I Love Juno
> 
> Pictures: http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka025.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka027.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka038.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka034.jpg
> 
> Colors: Light pink and Light purple
> Other: 8)


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Junobanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Junobanner2.png


----------



## mell

WOW!!! you are really good at this!! could you do one for me? Only if you have time of course!!

text: Shadow
Pictures:
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/arena.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad31.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shadhead5.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melaniegould243.jpg
Colours: i dont mind, anything 
thanks


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover

Winter Filly said:


> SpanishxXmustangXxLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: You are *really* good!! If you have time I would love one!
> 
> *Text: *
> Big text: _Dolly_Smaller: _My little spitfire._
> *Pictures: *
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7752-1.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7760.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7764.jpg
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll224/DeannaXLovesXDolly/100_7765.jpg
> *Colors:* Ice blue, and white
> *Other:* 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dollybanner-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Dollybanner2.png
Click to expand...


Oooh thank you I love them both!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

you're really talented :0) i'd also love it if you could do a small one for this forum and a bigger one i could put on my myspace. 


Text: either of these -

1. Mithril Vincent 
always and forever
2. Vince
always and forever

3. Mithril Vincent
j'aime mon petit chéri
4. Vince
j'aime mon petit chéri

5. Vince 
jumping is when we fly
6. Mithril Vincent
jumping is when we fly

Pictures: 
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_73abe34ed8b80893bb8591f16a22b18f.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_1e795cf06eaca4218f5dca8b9bea3dd0.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_a469f65a2e34662bee0f8bf8947cd1d9.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince033.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince026.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince039.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince017.jpg

(i know you said only 4 photos but i simply could'nt choose....sorry

Colors: whatever you think best....

Other: 8)




> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner3.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner4.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner7.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner5.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Maiabanner6.png


i really love the way youv'e done the ones of maia and i'd like mine to be in the same kind of style if possible  thanks heaps!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl

Aww thanks, I love mine!


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Winter Filly said:


> Jubilee Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Your banners are lovely!! I would LOVE a few of Jubilee, if you have time!
> 
> Here's the pics (you can use 1 or 2, whatever, how many you feel like):
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage58.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage75.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage76.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage3-1.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage62.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage68.jpg
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage9-3.jpg
> 
> I would like it to say ... Jubilee Rose "To the Rhythm" and/or ... a friendship where words are not needed (or something pithy like that, lol).
> 
> Colours: light blues, greens, soft pinks, yellows, whatever ... just not hot pink! hehe
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Jubileerosebanner3.png
Click to expand...

WOW, I love them!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Juno21

Winter Filly said:


> Juno21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text: I Love Juno
> 
> Pictures: http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka025.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka027.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka038.jpg
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm276/Juno2127/Tyka034.jpg
> 
> Colors: Light pink and Light purple
> Other: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Junobanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Junobanner2.png
Click to expand...

WOWIE!!!!!!!!! THANKS 8) 8)


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm back.... 

I have just decided on a showname for Maia, and was wondering if you might mind putting that on? If you need more pictures let me know... and feel free to say no!! 
Her new name is " My Style " if you're up to it!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

those are just beautiful-can you answer a coupel of questions? can you crop pics to add several pics together? i am techno challenged
Kirsti


----------



## amightytarzan5

Omigosh, I absolutely love it. I love the last one, and I just love it. It's gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## Winter Filly

mell said:


> WOW!!! you are really good at this!! could you do one for me? Only if you have time of course!!
> 
> text: Shadow
> Pictures:
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/arena.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad31.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shadhead5.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melaniegould243.jpg
> Colours: i dont mind, anything
> thanks


Here you go. Sorry for the wait. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Shadowbanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Shadowbanner2.png


----------



## Winter Filly

ilovemyhorsies said:


> you're really talented :0) i'd also love it if you could do a small one for this forum and a bigger one i could put on my myspace.
> 
> 
> Text: either of these -
> 
> 1. Mithril Vincent
> always and forever
> 2. Vince
> always and forever
> 
> 3. Mithril Vincent
> j'aime mon petit chéri
> 4. Vince
> j'aime mon petit chéri
> 
> 5. Vince
> jumping is when we fly
> 6. Mithril Vincent
> jumping is when we fly
> 
> Pictures:
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_73abe34ed8b80893bb8591f16a22b18f.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_1e795cf06eaca4218f5dca8b9bea3dd0.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/l_a469f65a2e34662bee0f8bf8947cd1d9.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince033.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince026.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince039.jpg
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh320/ilovemyhorsies/vince/vince017.jpg
> 
> (i know you said only 4 photos but i simply could'nt choose....sorry
> 
> Colors: whatever you think best....
> 
> Other: 8)


Here you go. Sorry for the wait. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Vincebanner.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Vincebannercopy.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Vincebanner2.png








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Vincebanner2copy.png


----------



## mell

Winter Filly said:


> mell said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! you are really good at this!! could you do one for me? Only if you have time of course!!
> 
> text: Shadow
> Pictures:
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/arena.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad31.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shad.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/shadhead5.jpg
> http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melaniegould243.jpg
> Colours: i dont mind, anything
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Sorry for the wait. Let me know if you don't like them and I will try again.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Shadowbanner.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Shadowbanner2.png
Click to expand...

OMG wow wow wow, i love them. Thanks!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

you can do what ever you want be creative . . . the Chestnut is Screenplay "Dusty" and the roan is L'eggo My Eggo "Eggo"  sorry i dont remember the smiley that you used but i read the rules 

here are two pics of each boy

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=a2onn&s=4 (eggo)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14v5h8i&s=4(dusty)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5ebr81&s=4(eggo)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zxmo1g&s=4(dusty)


----------



## We Control The Chaos

I LOVE you siggys they are amazing. :wink: 

I would love one.

Im trying to remember all the things to fill out excuse me if im off.

I would like it to say: We Control The Chaos "Doc"
Colors: Your pick. Whatever flows nicely with the pictures.
Pictures: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/LessonandNewPasture008.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc011.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc016.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc017.jpg

and Other: 8)


----------



## Winter Filly

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm back....
> 
> I have just decided on a showname for Maia, and was wondering if you might mind putting that on? If you need more pictures let me know... and feel free to say no!!
> Her new name is " My Style " if you're up to it!


Here's one. I might do another later. I wasn't sure if you wanted the small text so I didn't put it on. If you do let me know and I'll make one with it.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Mystyle.png


----------



## jiffers328

wow i love these!!
would it be possible for u to do mine?
lol it looks like u have been quite busy!!
haha well if u do have time i would love one!
all i would want it to say would be Jiffers
heres some picks that u could pick from!
thanks!!

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=Picture425.jpg
http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...urrent=l_9e55a7092e21c8a4b412e0ac062e410f.jpg
thanks again!


----------



## Winter Filly

Kirsti Arndt said:


> those are just beautiful-can you answer a coupel of questions? can you crop pics to add several pics together? i am techno challenged
> Kirsti


It probably won't be the greatest, but I can give it a shot.


----------



## Winter Filly

amandaandeggo said:


> you can do what ever you want be creative . . . the Chestnut is Screenplay "Dusty" and the roan is L'eggo My Eggo "Eggo"  sorry i dont remember the smiley that you used but i read the rules
> 
> here are two pics of each boy
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=a2onn&s=4 (eggo)
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14v5h8i&s=4(dusty)
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5ebr81&s=4(eggo)
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zxmo1g&s=4(dusty)


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like it and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/dustyeggo.png


----------



## Winter Filly

We Control The Chaos said:


> I LOVE you siggys they are amazing. :wink:
> 
> I would love one.
> 
> Im trying to remember all the things to fill out excuse me if im off.
> 
> I would like it to say: We Control The Chaos "Doc"
> Colors: Your pick. Whatever flows nicely with the pictures.
> Pictures: http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/LessonandNewPasture008.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc011.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc016.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a199/purple_plasma123/MovingDoc017.jpg
> 
> and Other: 8)


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like it and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Doc.png


----------



## Winter Filly

jiffers328 said:


> wow i love these!!
> would it be possible for u to do mine?
> lol it looks like u have been quite busy!!
> haha well if u do have time i would love one!
> all i would want it to say would be Jiffers
> heres some picks that u could pick from!
> thanks!!
> 
> http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e266/jiffers328/?action=view&current=Picture425.jpg
> http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e...urrent=l_9e55a7092e21c8a4b412e0ac062e410f.jpg
> thanks again!


Here you go. Let me know if you don't like it and I will try again.
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/jiffers.png


----------



## We Control The Chaos

i love it!

just onee question. can you make the "doc" smaller and under We control the chaos?


----------



## jiffers328

OH WOW!!! i LOVE it!! thanks sooo much!!
now 1 question...how do i get it as my signature! lol do i just copy and paste?


----------



## Winter Filly

We Control The Chaos said:


> i love it!
> 
> just onee question. can you make the "doc" smaller and under We control the chaos?


Yes, I can but I have to make a new one cause I only saved it as a png file so its going to take a little bit but I'll start right now. Next time use the form I have so I know you want it in small text.




jiffers328 said:


> OH WOW!!! i LOVE it!! thanks sooo much!!
> now 1 question...how do i get it as my signature! lol do i just copy and paste?


[IMG*]http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/jiffers.png[/IMG*]

Put that in and take out the *'s


----------



## Winter Filly

We Control The Chaos said:


> i love it!
> 
> just onee question. can you make the "doc" smaller and under We control the chaos?


http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Doccopy.png


----------



## jiffers328

lol thanks!!!


----------



## .A.j.

Beautiful!! 
Me too please!! Could I also have a large one for myself?

Text: Flynn
Colour: blue or green - I'm not picky
Photos: 
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l162/little-aj-pony/DSCF21461.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l162/little-aj-pony/Headshot-2.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l162/little-aj-pony/Sexy-1-1-1.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l162/little-aj-pony/Picture013-1.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l162/little-aj-pony/Picture018-.jpg

I love the siggys you made for JDI's Maia, could you make mine the same style?
Thanks so so much!


----------



## We Control The Chaos

i will. I was on the last page and didnt feel like going back :lol: 


thanks you so much I love it


----------



## SonnyWimps

Text: Sonny Wimps Gunshot My everything
Pictures: http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/Sonnywhimpsgunshot/AkeandSonny055.jpg, http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/Sonnywhimpsgunshot/barebackagainwheeee002.jpg (feel free to cut me out of this), http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/Sonnywhimpsgunshot/SchuylerCreekFarm075.jpg, http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii121/Sonnywhimpsgunshot/Sonnyandhisgirlfriend065.jpg
Colors: Any color(s) that you think would look good...I'm horrible at choosing colors hehe 
Other: 8) Oh and for the text...could you put "My Everything" underneath "Sonny Wimps Gunshot"? Thanks


----------



## JustDressageIt

Winter Filly said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back....
> 
> I have just decided on a showname for Maia, and was wondering if you might mind putting that on? If you need more pictures let me know... and feel free to say no!!
> Her new name is " My Style " if you're up to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one. I might do another later. I wasn't sure if you wanted the small text so I didn't put it on. If you do let me know and I'll make one with it.
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Mystyle.png
Click to expand...


Ooo, very nice! I'd love if you could do more, if you're ever bored 
I guess the "big" font would be "My Style" and the little font "Maia"?


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Would you do one for me? I love the really intricate, curling designs, and anything with flowers or nature.
Blue would be the perfect color, with "Lady Blue" written in script.
Also, I love the ones where parts are cut out into designs if you know what I mean.


----------



## Winter Filly

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I'll get to these as soon as I can.

TheVelveteenPony, read the rules and fill out my form. I have it for a reason.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Gosh I'm sorry! I confused your rules with another siggy maker. ignore my post


----------



## Winter Filly

TheVelveteenPony said:


> Gosh I'm sorry! I confused your rules with another siggy maker. ignore my post


Its okay. I'll still make it if you want one.


----------



## wordstoasong

Form: 

Text: My Sweet Charity
Pictures: http://i36.tinypic.com/2vloeo6.jpg
Colors: anything soft/sea-like
Other: 8)


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

Winter Filly said:


> TheVelveteenPony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm sorry! I confused your rules with another siggy maker. ignore my post
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay. I'll still make it if you want one.
Click to expand...

If you have the time that would be great. Thank you and again I'm sorry!


----------



## jemulchia

If your still making them .. I kinda want one with my kitten, puppy and horse in it .. i don't know if that'll be possible, if not you can just put my kitten/puppy seeing as I don't have many good pictures of my horse

I would like it to say 
" Forever Loved " in maybe some sort of hand written?

http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt161/jemulchia/tango2.jpg
(You can cut out the other words and edit of this picture)
http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt161/jemulchia/DSCN0091.jpg
http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt161/jemulchia/DSCN0091.jpg
http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt161/jemulchia/tango.jpg
http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt161/jemulchia/july2008084.jpg

Maybe if you could make one for my dog and kitten and one for my horse? Sorry if thats too much to ask!

Colors; Anything Natural, natural greens, browns, blues.
Something that blends very well


Thanks  !


----------

